# Servicepack 2 für STEP 7 V11 - 64-bit Freigabe



## IBFS (20 Dezember 2011)

Servicepack 2 für STEP 7 V11 - 64-bit Freigabe

siehe hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/56750498

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/56771572

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/56897511

STEP 7 Professional / Basic V11 SP2 wird freigegeben zur Nutzung unter den folgenden 32-bit Betriebssystemen:

Microsoft Windows XP Home SP3 (nur STEP 7 Basic)
Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP3
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (mit oder ohne SP1) (nur STEP 7 Basic)
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (mit oder ohne SP1)
Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise (mit oder ohne SP1)
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (mit oder ohne SP1)

Microsoft Windows 2003 Server R2 Standard Edition SP2 (nur STEP 7 Professional)
Microsoft Windows Server 2008 Standard Edition SP2 (nur STEP 7 Professional)
Weiterhin werden mit dem Servicepack 2 folgende 64-bit Betriebssysteme unterstützt:

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (mit oder ohne SP1) (nur STEP 7 Basic)
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (mit oder ohne SP1)
Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise (mit oder ohne SP1)
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1
Microsoft Windows Server 2008 Standard Edition R2  (mit oder ohne SP1) (nur STEP 7 Professional)


----------



## netcp (20 Dezember 2011)

Das heisst jeder der auf 64-bit updaten will muss sich erst eine Trial-CD kaufen?  Oder ist die in der SUS-Lieferung dabei?



> Für Neuinstallationen (z.B. auf Windows 7 64 bit Betriebssystemen) ist  der Download nicht geeignet. Sie benötigen die Trial DVD STEP 7  Professional V11 SP2 (6ES7822-1AA01-0YA7), bzw. bei STEP 7 Basic das  Update STEP 7 Basic V11 Single -> Floating License  (6ES7822-0AA01-0YC5).


----------



## Joerg123 (20 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

SUS-Kunden bekommen in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen DVDs mit voller Installation V11 SP 2.
War übrigens beim SP 1 genauso.

Was mich mehr stört, WinCC flexible 2008 ist noch nicht für 64 bit freigegeben.
Und ich meine, dass ohne installiertes WinCC flexible 2008 beim TIA Portal keine Projektmigration für WinCC installiert werden kann.

Muss ich halt weiter in meiner Win7-32bit VM arbeiten.



//Jörg


----------



## NikolausL (21 Dezember 2011)

*WinCC V11 SP2*

Hallo,

WinCC V11 SP2 ist ebenfalls freigegeben:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------



## UniMog (21 Dezember 2011)

Sp1, SP2, SP3 usw ....... denke das man vernünftig die nächsten 2 Jahre mit TIA nicht arbeiten kann........leider.....


----------



## Joerg123 (21 Dezember 2011)

Hast du es denn schon probiert?


----------



## M-Ott (22 Dezember 2011)

NikolausL schrieb:


> WinCC V11 SP2 ist ebenfalls freigegeben:


Ein toller Service-Pack:
Gestern installiert (auf Win7pro32), heute Bluescreen.
Bin jetzt gerade mit der Systemwiederherstellung beschäftigt!
Vielen Dank an die Firma Siemens, für einen ereignisreichen Morgen, den ich andernfalls womöglich mit etwas sinnvollem verbracht hätte!

P.s.: Mein alter WinXP-Rechner hat das Service-Pack übrigens sorgenfrei überlebt.


----------



## Verpolt (22 Dezember 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ein toller Service-Pack:
> Gestern installiert (auf Win7pro32), heute Bluescreen...



Vielleicht lese ich ja was falsches, aber das Service-Pack, von dem hier geredet wird, ist doch für 64bit gedacht !?


----------



## M-Ott (22 Dezember 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Vielleicht lese ich ja was falsches, aber das Service-Pack, von dem hier geredet wird, ist doch für 64bit gedacht !?


Auch.
Der SP ist für beide Versionen.
siehe hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Ich habe jetzt zwei erfolglose Versuche durchgeführt, einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt auszuführen, jetzt läuft der Rechner wieder.


----------



## UniMog (22 Dezember 2011)

Ja ... etwas testen.... aber vermisse noch die komplette Antriebstechnik wie zB. S120 
Außerdem alles sehr langsam... könnte etwas flotter sein.... und das liegt nicht an meinem Rechner


----------



## daschris (22 Dezember 2011)

...vermisse noch die komplette Antriebstechnik wie zB. S120...


naja ein teil geht jetzt ja immerhin oder.... G120 mit startdrive sollte doch jetzt gehen...


----------



## Joerg123 (22 Dezember 2011)

Gibt es denn schon einen Download-Link für StartDrive V11?
Im Step 7 V11 SP 2 scheint es nicht integriert zu sein.


----------



## UniMog (24 Dezember 2011)

daschris schrieb:


> ...vermisse noch die komplette Antriebstechnik wie zB. S120...
> 
> 
> naja ein teil geht jetzt ja immerhin oder.... G120 mit startdrive sollte doch jetzt gehen...



Toll...... Danke Siemens


----------



## rentier rudi (24 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte das SP2 auf meinem PC (Win7 Pro 64bit) installieren, geht aber nicht, denn es verlangt TIA-V11 mit oder ohne SP1.
Super. Toll. Aber das läuft ja nur mit 32bit. TOLL SIEMENS!!!!


----------



## Joerg123 (24 Dezember 2011)

> Für Neuinstallationen (z.B. auf Windows 7 64 bit Betriebssystemen) ist  der Download nicht geeignet. Sie benötigen die Trial DVD STEP 7  Professional V11 SP2 (6ES7822-1AA01-0YA7), bzw. bei STEP 7 Basic das  Update STEP 7 Basic V11 Single -> Floating License  (6ES7822-0AA01-0YC5).




Ist doch eindeutig beschrieben


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte auch was gelesen (finde jetzt den Link gerade nicht) von einem Projektmigrationstool das es ab SP2 geben soll.

Mit diesem soll man dann auf einem Step7 Classic Rechner ohne installiertes TIA Portal die Projekte migrieren können (nur das Tool selbst, und alle nötigen Softwarepakete für das jeweilige Projekt müssen installiert sein)

Das wäre vielleicht gar keine schlechte idee...

Hat das schon jemand?


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Dezember 2011)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...
> Mit diesem soll man dann auf einem Step7 Classic Rechner ohne installiertes TIA Portal die Projekte migrieren können (nur das Tool selbst, und alle nötigen Softwarepakete für das jeweilige Projekt müssen installiert sein)
> ...


also, mir wäre eher danach, ein Classic-Projekt direkt in TIA importieren zu können, ohne ein installiertes Classic zu besitzen :?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 Dezember 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> also, mir wäre eher danach, ein Classic-Projekt direkt in TIA importieren zu können, ohne ein installiertes Classic zu besitzen :?



Darum geht es mir ja im Endeffekt auch -> nur kann ich nicht warten bis all die Zusatzprogramme um Step7 Classic herum auch für Windows 64bit freigegeben sind (wenn das überhaupt mal noch irgendwann so kommen sollte).

Einen Step7 Classic Rechner muss ich sowieso erhalten - z.B. für nicht migrierbare (also meist ältere Sachen) Projekte.
Mit diesem Rechner und diesem Tool könnten dann die migrierbaren Projekte migriert werden -> Ohne auf diese arme S*u auch noch das TIA-Portal installieren zu müssen (nur wegen der Migration)

Ich habe mich von vorne herein schon auf diese Trennung eingestellt... Bisheriger Rechner = alles beim Alten / Neuer Rechner = 64bit - aber dann will ich da auch kein Classic mehr draufhaben!

Und dieses "Tool" wird er (der Alte Rechner) schon irgendwie noch verkraften (wenn ich schon wüsste wie es aussieht wäre ich schon schlauer).

Außerdem könnte dies auch eine interessante Schnittstelle zum Datenaustausch zwischen verschiedenen Firmen/Kunden/etc. werden (klar geht rückwärts nicht, aber wo geht das schon?)


----------



## rs-plc-aa (17 Januar 2012)

*Migrationstool*

Soo, jetzt bin ich schon mal schlauer...

Habe am Montag das SUS Päckchen bekommen mit TIA Step7 Pro V11 sp2 und Step7 Pro 5.5 sp2 

Auf der TIA DVD war dann dieses Tool drauf zur manuellen Installation - habe das dann mal gestern gemacht und ein paar Classic Projekte ohne TIA Installation migriert...

Wenn die Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind geht das eigentlich problemlos und sehr zügig von statten. Es erzeugt dann eine einzelne Datei mit der Endung *am11 - genauer gesagt heißt sie vorne jedesmal "intermediate"
Aus dieser soll dann angeblich im TIA Portal letztendlich ein vollständiges Projekt erzeugt werden können - ohne installiertes Classic wiederum, also das was ich zumindest mal haben wollte.

Diesen Test konnte ich dann leider nicht mehr durchführen da mein PC mit dem TIA Portal zuerst noch auf sp2 hochgerüstet werden musste und dabei dann den Dienst vollständig versagt hatte (Bluescreen nach Neustart im Anschluss an WinCC Advanced V11 sp2 in beliebig häufiger Wiederholgenauigkeit).
Das heißt -> die Karre ist erst mal platt (aber macht ja nichts - wollte sowieso mal wieder formatieren und dann gleich das Ganze in 64bit austesten - aber bestimmt so schnell nicht!)

Das sp2 für Step7 5.5 habe ich dann auch gleich mal beiseite gelegt da ich momentan eigentlich mal so richtig zufrieden bin "wie es ist" (werde langsam wohl echt konservativ...)

Soweit schon mal die ersten Infos zu dem "Migrationstool"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2012)

Was mir so auffällt, gibt sehr häufig Probleme beim installieren des TIA Portal, hier im Forum waren einige.
Meine Kollegen die in der Fa das TIA Portal installieren wollten/haben, hatten alle Problemme.
Wieder ein Beweis wie vertrauenswürdig Siemens geworden ist, das TIA Portal ist beim SP2, so langsam 
Sollten sie es aber hinbekommen.


----------



## M-Ott (18 Januar 2012)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Diesen Test konnte ich dann leider nicht mehr durchführen da mein PC mit dem TIA Portal zuerst noch auf sp2 hochgerüstet werden musste und dabei dann den Dienst vollständig versagt hatte (Bluescreen nach Neustart im Anschluss an WinCC Advanced V11 sp2 in beliebig häufiger Wiederholgenauigkeit).


Genau das ist mir auch passiert!
Ich habe anschließend erfolglos versucht, Windows (W7 32Bit) im abgesicherten Modus zu starten, bis er mir dann diee Systemwiederherstellung angeboten hat. Dann hat mir der Rechner nach ca. einer halben Stunde gesagt, dass er nicht wieder herstellen kann. Interessanterweise ist er nach einem anschließenden Neustart problemlos angelaufen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (18 Januar 2012)

Glücklicherweise entstand mir dadurch kein Schaden - außer ein wenig vergeudete Zeit vielleicht.

Der Zeitpunkt an dem die Wende bei mir stattfindet (TIA Portal im Normaleinsatz) ist noch sehr ungewiss bis jetzt.

Bezüglich des Absturzes hat die Reparatur ebenfalls nicht geholfen, der Fehler blieb aber!
Werde entweder das Image zurückspielen oder eben ein frisches x64 System aufsetzen - irgendwann... (Wie gesagt ich brauch das ja momentan noch nicht wirklkich)


----------



## mrtommyt (23 Januar 2012)

so...hab heute versucht sp 2 zu installieren...nachdem ich wincc drauf hatte und den rechner neu starten sollt kam ich bis zur anmeldung...dann ging die tastatur vom schleptop nicht mehr unter win...hab eine esterne dran gesteckt und ich kam weiter bis windows beim hochlaufen einfriert (selbst im abgesicherten modus)...versuch jetzt die karre wieder zum laufen zu bringen...TOLL!!!


----------



## M-Ott (23 Januar 2012)

Hm... Kann es sein, das Siemens mit dem SP2 für WCC V11 ein echtes Problem hat?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Hm... Kann es sein, das Siemens mit dem SP2 für WCC V11 ein echtes Problem hat?



Siemens hat mit TIA ein grundsätzliches Problemm, wenn die wenigstens Offiziel bekannt geben würden wo es klemmt und
die User nicht ins offene Messer laufen lassen würden. Ich glaube denen ist garnicht bewusst das Arbeitszeit für Firmen
Geld bedeuted, da wo der User damit beschäftigt ist den Rechner wieder herzustellen, kommt noch der Produktionsausfall
hinzu.


----------



## mnuesser (25 Januar 2012)

habs bei mir zu testzwecken in nem xp-mode installiert, muss sagen sp2 läuft besser als sp1... kein abstürze mehr... mache gerade nen demoprojekt und bin soweit zufrieden....
man kommt ja eh nit mehr drum herum... (comfort-panel)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2012)

dann aber bitte dieses beachten http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/58112582
und auch dieses http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/58112587


----------



## mnuesser (25 Januar 2012)

da sag ich doch danke, das hab ich wohl im newsletter von siemens überlesen


----------



## rs-plc-aa (25 Januar 2012)

So, habe noch mal einen neuen Versuch gestartet.

Eine frische Windows7 x64 sp1 Installation mit diverser "Grundausstattung" , alles vorher auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, Image angefertigt.

Dann Step7 Professional V11 SP2 installiert, Neustart, gleich danach WinCC Advanced V11 SP2, Neustart, Ende|

Ab hier lief der PC zwar noch bis zum Anmeldebildschirm hoch - nach eingabe des Kennwortes jedoch fror er ein. (Sogar im abgesicherten Modus!)

Da kommt doch normalerweise "Willkommen" und die drehende Sanduhr links daneben und anschließend der Desktop...

"Willkommen" kann ich sehen, die Sanduhr dreht nicht und das System hängt!

Also Image wieder zurück, alles wieder gut.

Und jetzt?

Frage: Hat schon jemand o.g. Konfiguration am laufen? (also keine VM sondern RM)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Januar 2012)

Das ist doch irgendwie unglaublich, hast du den schonmal den Siemens Support kontaktiert?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (25 Januar 2012)

Nein, habe ich nicht (aus gutem Grund)

Ich wollte jetzt einfach mal so in die Runde fragen ob jemand überhaupt schon TIA WinCC V11 sp2 auf einem Windows7 *x64* System am laufen hat. Perfektionist vielleicht???

Habe bei Microsoft einen Hotfix (KB2526870) gefunden der genau dieses "Einfrieren nach Eingabe des Kennworts beim Login" beheben soll... Wird nicht über WU verteilt, gibt es nur auf Anfrage oder hier
Diesen Hotfix werde ich wohl mal vorsorglich installieren weil dieser Fehler es im nachhinein nicht mehr zulässt. Schon erschreckend eigentlich wenn man so sieht wie viele HFs für Windows so existieren...

Bevor ich das aber jetzt noch mal installiere hätte ich eben mal jemand sagen hören wollen: "Bei mir läuft es ohne Proleme"


----------



## netcp (26 Januar 2012)

Habs letzte Woche Installiert ohne Probleme. V11 Prof. + WinCC Advanced auf W7 64bit + SP1 und alle Updates die Windows so automatisch zieht. Seit dem hatte ich noch keinen Programmabsturz.

Die Installation im XP-Mode kann ich nicht empfehlen, da häufig Programmabstürze beim Übersetzen oder Verbinden mit der Steuerung (1200er) bei mir auftraten.

Nebenbei: Ein durch einen Absturz zerstörtes Projekt liess sich durch ziehen in die Bibliothek und anschliessendes wiedereinfügen reparieren.

Michael


----------



## rs-plc-aa (26 Januar 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Dennoch hatte ich wieder keinen Erfolg - habe es nach dem Zurücksichern des Images (ohne jegliche SIMATIC Software) noch einmal versucht, und vorher noch den MS Hotfix KB2526870  installiert.
Genau das selbe - nach dem Neustart nach der WinCC Installation wieder Ende am Willkommensbildschirm - exakt wie vorher.

Ich lege das jetzt erst mal wieder auf Eis...

Wollte eigentlich mal ein spezielles Projekt anschauen das ich mit dem Migrationstool migriert habe.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (26 Januar 2012)

Gerade kam diese Meldung per RSS Feed rein: http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Das ist genau mein Fehler (Notebook von HP)

Nur die "Lösung" ist etwas, naja, ich weiss nicht wie ich es sagen soll dass niemand beleidigt ist :twisted:

Wäre nicht z.B. eine "Version 3" besser bei der man den bisherigen Treiber (der ja keine Probleme macht) wieder reaktivieren kann?


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 Januar 2012)

Moin,

betrifft das wirklich NUR HP, oder gibt es auch noch bei anderen Probleme?
Bevor ich installiere werde ich wohl mal ein Image machen. Man hat ja sonst keine Arbeit


----------



## M-Ott (27 Januar 2012)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Das ist genau mein Fehler (Notebook von HP)


Meins ist auch ein HP!
Naja, man muss ja seine Software auch nicht mit jedem unbedeutenden Notebook-Hersteller testen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (27 Januar 2012)

ich habe es installiert (denke als einer der ersten hier) und mit wincc-v11 prof bisher ohne die hier benannten probleme am laufen,

system ist ein phenom x4 9600 mit 6gb ram, normale festplatten (also kein ssd) ansonsten keine nennenswerten hardwarekombis


----------



## mst (27 Januar 2012)

Hab Step7 und WinCC V11 SP2 testweise auf einem I7, 12GB Ram, SSD, GeForce 9600 GT, 64Bit Win7-Ultimate installiert - läuft ohne Probleme.
Stutzig macht mich nur, das die Perfomance bei einem Leistungsindex von 6,8 nicht berauschend ist.
Da laufen Photoshop, ACad usw. mit gewaltiger Geschindigkeit.


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 Januar 2012)

mst schrieb:


> Hab Step7 und WinCC V11 SP2 testweise auf einem I7, 12GB Ram, SSD, GeForce 9600 GT, 64Bit Win7-Ultimate installiert - läuft ohne Probleme.



Ich bin da ja mal ein bischen neidisch.... 8)


----------



## mst (27 Januar 2012)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Ich bin da ja mal ein bischen neidisch.... 8)



Brauchst nicht neidisch sein, wie schon geschrieben habe läuft die Siemens Software selbet mit dem Rechner nicht berauschend - wenn ich das mal mit AutoCad usw. vergleiche.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 Januar 2012)

Es betrifft nur HP - genauer gesagt die Software "Quick Launch Buttons" (hat so ziemlich jedes Notebook von HP). Diese ist für die Zusatztasten und teilweise auch für die Fn+Fx Tastenkombis...
Diese bringt Ihren eigenen Keyboard-Treiber mit und dieser macht den Konflikt!

Werde es nun mal versuchen nach der Anleitung wieder zum Leben zu erwecken...

Ich denke ich werde dann den Siemens Treiber deaktivieren da mir der andere wichtiger ist - die Runtime ist ja nur zur Simulation (wobei ich nicht ganz sicher bin was dann genau passiert wenn dieser Siemens Treiber deaktiviert ist, es steht ja was von "Programmumschaltung")

Außerdem habe ich keinen Hinweis gefunden ob Windows XP ebenfalls betroffen ist, denn das selbe Problem besteht ja auch mit dem sp3 für WinCC flexible 2008! (und dann hätte ich ja dann gleich 2 Probleme)

Ich hoffe Siemens bessert den Treiber nach in der nächsten Version!

Zur Performance vom TIA Portal: Ich kann zwar erst später mehr sagen aber ich habe schon das Gefühl dass diese Software (wieder mal) zu aufgebläht geraten ist. Bei WinCC flexible war es ja dann auch so ähnlich - alle mussten die Hardware aufrüsten und am Anfang hat selbst das nichts geholfen...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 Januar 2012)

Also -> Habe die Reparatur genau nach der Anleitung gemacht und es hat (oh Wunder) funktioniert!

Das gibt einen Pluspunkt...

Habe jetzt mal ein paar representative Projekte welche ich zuvor auf dem Step7 Classic Rechner mit dem Standalone Migrationstool vorbereitet hatte ins TIA Portal importiert.

Es hat auch meistens geklappt (noch ein Pluspunkt)

Das Portal läuft jetzt sogar gar nicht so übel (wenn es mal eine Weile gelaufen ist und sich den Rechner vollständig zu eigen gemacht hat) und absturz hatte ich jetzt auch noch keinen (noch ein Pluspunkt)

Minuspunkte werde ich jetzt hier keine schreiben (obwohl es welche gibt) - dazu mache ich ggf. noch einen neuen thread auf bei Gelegenheit. (Dieser war ja nicht dafür gedacht)


----------



## mrtommyt (6 Februar 2012)

dann besteht ja hoffnung...hab dat jetz auch gefunden http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=58217334&caller=nl


----------



## rs-plc-aa (21 Februar 2012)

Habe jetzt mal noch ein wenig mehr damit gemacht, bzw. machen wollen...

Also laufen tut es ganz passabel, wenn es auch bei der ein oder anderen Aktion noch etwas lange braucht. Stabil scheint es jedenfalls zu sein.

Was jetzt nicht so toll ist (vielleicht auch nur mit der 64bit Version daher meine bitte um Vergleichsaussagen):

- USB Prommer
Er wird zwar korrekt erkannt, nur es sind nicht alle Funktionen gegeben oder freigeschaltet.
Zugriff auf Inhalte einer MMC ist nach extrem langer Wartezeit möglich aber komplett löschen geht z.B. gar nicht (Ordner Systemdaten z.B. nicht löschbar)
Auch der Klick auf FW Update Karte erstellen bleibt ohne Reaktion.
Hoffe da wird noch mal verbessert... Während dem Warten auf die Detailansicht hängt die Software regelrecht (stürzt aber wenigstens nicht ab).
So bald der Prommer wieder ausgesteckt ist geht alles wieder normal...

- Online erreichbare CPU (ohne geöffnetes Projekt)
es können keine Bausteine gelöscht werden - da es mit dem Prommer auch nicht geht muss eine CPU unter Step7 Classic platt gemacht werden damit sie wieder frisch mit anderem Zeug bespielt werden kann

- Online Bausteinstatus beobachten (AWL)
Es werden Werte nur Hexadezimal angezeigt. Nach ewigem Suchen ist es mir dann gelungen auf dezimal umzustellen -> gilt aber nur für die eine Zeile, was soll denn das????
Die Werte im rechten online Fenster (Statuswort/AKKU1/2) werden generell in HEX dargestellt und sind auch nicht umstellbar (wobei es hier m.E. auch sinn machen würde)

Positiv ist ja dass nun endlich eine bestimmte Instanz zum Beobachten ausgewählt werden kann.

- Online Test mit realer CPU und Panel im Simulator habe ich nicht zum Laufen bekommen (Beides gleichzeitig simuliert geht aber [CPU dann mit PLCSIM])

Ich kann gerade nur mit dem SIEMENS PC Adapter USB online gehen da es noch keinen Treiber für den Net-Link + TIA x64 gibt.
Hiermit könnte es aber auch noch flotter gehen...
Es wird die Einstellung "Automatische Busprofilerkennung" nicht über eine Sitzung hinaus gespeichert (vgl. Classic = PC Adapter AUTO)

Mehr fällt mir momentan gerade nicht ein aber da kommt sicher noch einiges...


----------

